# Garmin SiRF GPS antenna - how much better?



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been using a Gecko 301 to map out trails. For the most part it is working pretty well, but I have found that found that generally I have to ride everything at least twice, maybe three or four times to be sure that everything is correct. In areas where there is a high density of trails, it's pretty difficult to make any sense of the output as far as what trail goes where. 

I'm always riding in the woods, and I typically see a accuracy of 20-25 feet, never better than that, sometimes worse. It's not very often, though, that I actually lose a signal. What kind of accuracy do you see with your SiRF unit? Do you ever see 10 ft? Is the Edge 205 the least expensive unit with SiRF?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

i have a etrex summit and a new gmap60csx and I also had an 305 . the 305 and the 60csx both have the sirf the etrex doesn't. its night and day. the accuracy is way better and I havent lost a signal yet:thumbsup:


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, you're just the one to answer another question.... did the Edge 305 perform as well as the 60csx in terms of reception?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

rpiontek said:


> Ah, you're just the one to answer another question.... did the Edge 305 perform as well as the 60csx in terms of reception?


Yes , thats why I bought the 60csx, because the reception was so much better than the etrex. The 305 doesnt do mapping on the unit though, it will track and show a breadcrumb trail but you have to upload to a mapping program to see your trails on a map. I ended up returning the 305 and getting the 60csx for that reason. the 305 is a really good training computer, with lots of cool features, but I needed to see a map, not just riding but driving too. the 305 is tiny it has a bike mount that goes on your stem, perfect size for a bike gps, but with the sirf I just keep the 60csx in my cell phone pocket for quick access, I bought the handlebar mount but the unit is a little bigger than the etrex and I had a couple of occations where I crashed and the etrex went flying, no damage but the 60csx is expensive $400, and why take a chance. bottom line the 305 , great reception, size & features, but if you want maps (topo & streets) you'll have too move up to the 60 series
but absoloutley go for the sirf


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, thanks for your thoughts. The 60csx looks really nice, but costs more than I want to spend. All I really need right now is more accurate tracks, and it sounds like the 205 will get me that.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

rpiontek said:


> Ok, thanks for your thoughts. The 60csx looks really nice, but costs more than I want to spend. All I really need right now is more accurate tracks, and it sounds like the 205 will get me that.


yep it will , keep in mind the 305 has a barometric altimeter, the 205 doesnt, if you need on


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

I have another question about the Edge - can I upload tracks to the unit from my computer?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

rpiontek said:


> I have another question about the Edge - can I upload tracks to the unit from my computer?


yes at least from garmin maps


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

I just wanted to update this post to say that I did end up buying the Edge 205. I am pretty happy with it. The reception is much better than my Garmin Gecko 301. I don't think I have lost a signal completely yet, though sometimes the accuracy does go down. The resulting tracks are much more accurate, but not quite as good as I was hoping for (maybe I was hoping for too much!). I think that if you are considering purchasing a GPS soon, that you really shouldn't consider anything without the sirf reciever. But, that limits you to only a few models, the edge and the GPS 60 csx which is very expensive. My guess is that Garmin will come out with sirf versions of all it's models in the near future, but that's just a guess.

I do have one major complaint/question.... I don't seem to be able to display the entire track history on the map. I can choose a 'course' to display, but this is only one ride. I would like to see all of my tracks in memory at the same time. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got a GPSMAP 60CSX (upgrading from a Legend C) and the signal difference is pretty big. I used to use a "repeater antenna" with the Legend and I would say that the SirF reception is equal or better to having the antenna on the Legend.

rpiontek, If all the tracks are on memory you should be able to see them all on mapsource or just choose "view in google earth", that way they will all appear for sure.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*To all you folks using the GPSMAP60 series...*

...Beware handlebar mounting and other externally unpadded locations while riding rough terrain.

A bunch of us have discussed this subject in great detail on the NorCal board. The antenna and buttons are succeptible to damage in a crash - seemingly moreso than other units.

There also seems to be a problem with edge 305 software update to v. 2.70.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> ...Beware handlebar mounting and other externally unpadded locations while riding rough terrain.
> 
> A bunch of us have discussed this subject in great detail on the NorCal board. The antenna and buttons are succeptible to damage in a crash - seemingly moreso than other units.
> 
> There also seems to be a problem with edge 305 software update to v. 2.70.


Thanks for the heads up, Dan'ger. I am thinking of using a cell phone pouch on my camelbak and only set it on the handlebar when necessary. Luckily I haven't had any problems with it so far.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Cheaper units*

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out how much GPS I need.

What I want to use the GPS for is to accurately map one trail that is going to end up with about 12 miles of singletrack. I'm out there frequently, so riding it several times to get an accurate map is not a problem.

Once I have a fairly accurate map, I want to be able to pinpoint a location where a dead tree may be lying over the trail so I can drive out as close as possible on an ATV and then have a short, direct hike to the tree and remove it with a chain saw. In other words I'd be using it to locate areas that need maintenence work, then to guide me in hauling tools out to the work site.

I might also use the GPS on epic rides out of state, but this use is secondary because I've managed to get along without one for several years. But I have come close to taking a wrong turn on several occasions.

Can I get a less expensive GPS to do what I want? Under $200?

Walt


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Walt Dizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much GPS I need.
> 
> ...


I think a Garmin Venture $141.16 or a Garmin Venture Cx $204.84 can fit the bill for the price range and application that you are looking for.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Just about any Gps can do that*



Walt Dizzy said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to figure out how much GPS I need.
> What I want to use the GPS for is to accurately map one trail that is going to end up with about 12 miles of singletrack. I'm out there frequently, so riding it several times to get an accurate map is not a problem.
> Walt


Just about any Gps can do that. Sounds like what you want to do is get waypoints rather then tracks if you are trying to locate a downed tree. The longer you stay at a location the more accurate the waypoint will be up to a point. That being said if you have good satilite coverage you should get within 10- 20' by riding up and pressing the waypoint button. Even with the weakest signal you will get within 100' and that doesn't happen often. With weak siganls a little time spent waiting will improve how close you will get. Basicly the unit looks at the positions it gets and averages them. The errors should be more or less randon and this should result in a very accurate position the longer you stay in one position. Stay there all day you will be spot on, but that is not neccessary. The unit will reduce the error to within -10-20' in the time it takes you to stop, get a drink and take a bite out of your Powerbar. Give it a test. Mark a spot and make a way point then go away and return see if the reading when you return is the same as your waypoint. You will likely be pleasantly surprised.


----------

